# EKG and E and M Code together



## myeo (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I have noticed during many chart reviews that our physicians are billing for an E and M and EKG.  

Review of an EKG can be counted towards "Review of Data" points toward the MDM component of the E and M level.  Right?

So, can I physican get "points" towards the MDM and bill for the EKG?  I have been told yes, but it feels like double dipping to me.  Shouldn't it be one or the other?   
I would appreciate all your opinions. 
Thank you.


----------



## ewinnacott (Jun 17, 2010)

I think you can count the EKG since he's doing additional workup and it's not double dipping. Was the EKG the main reason the patient was seen? If so then you cannot bill an E/M code


----------



## myeo (Jun 18, 2010)

No.  Patient came in for follow up for DM.  complained of intermittent chest pain.  EKG done in physicians office.  Thanks for your response ewinnacott


----------



## drsnpatil (Jun 18, 2010)

*E&m, ekg.*

In this senario need to bill EKG as well as OV and need to count in MDM also. Its my opinion only. Need to wait for others opion also.


myeo said:


> No.  Patient came in for follow up for DM.  complained of intermittent chest pain.  EKG done in physicians office.  Thanks for your response ewinnacott


----------



## Jagadish (Jun 19, 2010)

If it is not a HOPD service, we can bill both EKG and E/M.


----------

